# Some rules to try and work by



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Touchy subject?


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

hex0rz said:


> Touchy subject?


Of course it is. There is no money to be made in keeping bees. None. Zero. Zip. Goose. Nada. That is why so many of us do it. 

Seriously, I no nothing about keeping bees, being profitable with bees or the like. In my 2nd year, I caught swarms, did cutouts and spent a fair amount on queens to re-queen these meanies. I am done with cutouts (hopefully). Lord willing, starting in the spring of 2017, my expansion will be funded by my bees. I hope to be even in 2018. Then hold fast or slowly move into the deeper water. Bees are not my livelihood. I hope to keep my day job for 10 more years. It is amazing to me that about 2 years ago, I hated bees.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

good question i tihnk.
i started keeping track of net profit margin and gross profit margin for honey sales this year. curious as to what people think is an acceptable or expected % in this line of work? i know it varies greatly for different businesses. 
also to add to discussion, what considerations should be accounted for when scaling up from hobby, to sideliner, to commercial? obviously there is more costly equipment (trucks, lifts, extraction), but if they are considered just equipment as woodenware is just equipment, does it scale up linearly and maintain similar margins?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

SouthTexasJohn said:


> Of course it is. There is no money to be made in keeping bees. None. Zero. Zip.


Theres a lot of money to be made in bees.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

1. Woodenware pays off in 1 year. Assuming the bees are good and you set them in almonds. 

2. I shoot for a gross $500 per hive average every year. So far im 70% there and not sure if i will meet the goal with the way the crop looks like. $$ is made from Almonds> nucs and bulk bees> fruit pollination > honey.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you RAK.


----------

